# To join Australia Philippines family travel club



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi all, to join 
Just your Username, Highest number likely to travel (think in the future) together, city of origin (eg: Brisbane)


----------



## cheesygarcia (Mar 29, 2013)

Username: cheesygarcia
# 4
City of origin: Melbourne


----------



## sugarstoned (Jan 19, 2011)

Username: sugarstoned
# 2
City of origin: Sydney


----------



## krysta88 (Jan 29, 2013)

Username: krysta88
#1 or #2
City of origin: Brisbane


----------



## iduno (Jan 24, 2013)

User name: iduno
one or two
Brisbane


----------



## abc (Sep 11, 2012)

Username :Abc
2
Brisbane


----------



## mondejar (Apr 5, 2013)

Username: mondejar
# 4
City of origin: Sydney


----------



## nimgaradarz (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi, im from philippines, just want to inquire if u have any idea how much would a two wk visit in sydney would cost. Il be living with my brother so hotel acommodation is not needed. Im just wondring how much is required to present on my bnk acnt. Tnx


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Perhaps you could start a new thread to ask this question, this thread is not general travel advise.


----------



## dunan (Oct 5, 2012)

User Name: Dunan

>>>2

City: Melbourne


----------

